# Making infusions, anyone?



## aimee (Jul 13, 2008)

HI, does anyone make any infusions? I want to make my own vanilla infused oil and possibly calendula but I am not sure how to do it eg the quantities and times. Do I simmer the oil and botanicals or leave them in bottles for weeks or months? Eek, I don't know!!


----------



## IanT (Jul 13, 2008)

from what i ve heard, alot of people will infuse the herbs or flowers in oils in clear glass jars and leave them in the sun for a few weeks, shaking daily...

you could also do the stove top method....


as far as amounts go... i like mine strong... usually ill fill the jar with said herb or flower, without packing ...and fill with oil of choice.


i wonder what the best way to infuse vanilla into oil would be??? probably on low low heat...suuuuper low...


----------



## digit (Jul 13, 2008)

Here you go: http://www.tlcsoaps.com/mknghrbl.htm

Digit


----------



## aimee (Jul 13, 2008)

digit said:
			
		

> Here you go: http://www.tlcsoaps.com/mknghrbl.htm
> 
> Digit


Thank you, that is wonderful 

Ian I would like the vanilla to be quite strong as well! The link digit supplied looks very helpful. I'll let you know how i go with it.


----------



## Lane (Jul 14, 2008)

digit said:
			
		

> Here you go: http://www.tlcsoaps.com/mknghrbl.htm
> 
> Digit


 Awesome site!


----------

